# Y para que conste (constar)



## Astrale

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et j'ai besoin d'aide. Je ne parviens pas à comprendre la phrase suivante. Il s'agit d'une attestation de cotisation pour le Registre du Commerce.

Y para que conste y no existiendo presentado en el Libro Diario y pendiente de despacho ningún documento en relación a dicha Sociedad, que altere o modifique lo certificado, expido la presente certificación en el folio número 123 y el siguiente, a una sola cara y con el membrete de este Registro.

Merci pour vos idées 
Astrale


----------



## FranParis

Pour valoir ce que de doit et n'existant pas (présent) en ce registre (journal) et en instance d'exécution, aucun document relatif à la dite société qui altère ou modifie le certificat, je consigne la présente au folio numéro 123 et suivants, en page seule (sans recto) et avec l'entête de ce Registre.


----------



## Astrale

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide 
C'est plus clair maintenant !

A bientôt !


----------



## Marian_trad

Nueva pregunta​
Alguien sabría decirme como se dice en francés la siguiente expresión:

"Y para que así consté, expido la presente certificación..."

Gracias
marian


----------



## totor

*Pour valoir ce que de droit*, Marian.


----------



## Marian_trad

Ok
muchas gracias


----------



## Marian_trad

y si fuera: "y para que así conste y surta a los efectos oportunos" ???
gracias
Marian


----------



## GURB

Pour valoir ce que de droit et à toutes fins utiles.


----------



## camellosc

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola a todos, por favor me pueden ayudar con esta frase, quiero traducirla al francés y no se como comenzar este documento:
texto original:
“conste por el presente documento que se extiende por triplicado el Contrato Individual de Trabajo a Plazo fijo de servicios específicos que celebran de una parte ….  

vu le present document dresé en triplicata le contrat individual de travail à terme de services especifiques celebré par...

gracias de antemano


----------



## Yolita

camellosc said:


> “conste por el presente documento que se extiende por triplicado el Contrato Individual de Trabajo a Plazo fijo de servicios específicos que celebran de una parte ….
> vu le present document dresé en triplicata le contrat individual de travail à terme de services especifiques celebré par..



Conste = il est établi que (esto se suele utilizar en lenguaje jurídico.
Otra opción: le présent Contrat I. de T. est dressé en triplicata...
Se entiende que al escribir esto ya lo haces constar aunque no emplees el término "conste por"
Veamos que opinan los más embebidos del tema...


----------



## Agar

Nueva pregunta​ 

Bonjour,

Je dois traduire une attestation de l'espagnol au français et j'aimerais bien garder la rédaction "officielle" de celle ci. Voici la petite question: comment on dirait en français:"_Para que conste ante_ la Autoridad Competente de los Estados miembros de la Unión Europea o Estados signatarios del Acuerdo sobre e Espacio Económico Europeo, se acredita que...".​Constar veut dire "figurer", "à mode de preuve", "pour que ça soit pris en compte" (je crois). Je suis persuadée qu'il existe une formulation stantard pour dire ça, je n'ose même pas faire une tentative... Alors:"... auprès de l'Autorité compétente des Etats membres de l'Union Européenne ou des Etats signataires de l’Accord sur l’Espace Économique Européen, la presente attestation certifie que..."​
Pour les curieux, je suis en train de valider un diplôme en France 

¡Gracias!


----------



## joanne mazoyer

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
(La moderación)​ 
Hola! 

Estoy traduciendo un certificado y no consigo traducir la expresion "para que conste ante las autoridades".

La frase entera es: "A los efectos previstos en el articulo 4 de la Directiva 2005/36/CE, y para que conste ante las autoridades competentes de los Estados miembros..."

En el foro pone la traduccion "pour servir et valoir ce que de droit" pero no se como integrarlo en la frase.


Mi intento:
Aux conditions prévues par l’article 4 de la Directive 2005/36/CE, et pour servir et valoir ce que de droit devant les autorités compétentes des États membres...

Tiene sentido mi traduccion?
Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## Circée

*nueva pregunta*​
Bonjour,
je dois traduire cette phrase en francais, mais j y arrive pas.  Il s agit de la derniere phrase d'un relevé de note provenant d'Espagne

Y, para que conste a los efectos oportunos y a peticion de la persona interesada firma esta certificacion en Madrid.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## swift

Bonne nuit, Circée

Pourrais-tu nous faire savoir ce qui te pose problème dans la phrase?

En attendant, j'aimerais signaler que "a los efectos de" ou "a efectos de" veut dire "con la finalidad de (aclarar o conseguir)".

Dans ta phrase "para que conste a los efectos oportunos" veut dire "para que conste según los propósitos que sean necesarios".

Bien à toi,


swift


----------



## Circée

mon probleme est général!!!!
je ne comprends pas le sens du verbe «conste» et ensuite «a los efectos oportunos»
ensuite dans la deuxieme partie de la phrase ca me semble un peu confus
ce serai «et a la demande de la personne interessée est signée cette attestation a Madrid.» mais j en suis pas certaine.  C est que c est un document oficiel et je ne veux pas me tromper.
merci


----------



## swift

Circée said:


> mon probleme est général!!!!
> je ne comprends pas le sens du verbe «conste» et ensuite «a los efectos oportunos»
> ensuite dans la deuxieme partie de la phrase ca me semble un peu confus
> ce serai «et a la demande de la personne interessée est signée cette attestation a Madrid.» mais j en suis pas certaine.  C est que c est un document oficiel et je ne veux pas me tromper.
> merci



Je t'écoute...

*** Les fils ont été unis, merci. (Gévy, moderadora)

*EDIT*
Un autre fil te propose une traduction très effective et plus adaptée à ton contexte, puisqu'il s'agit d'un certificat. Voir.


----------



## Circée

merci je vais essayer de me débrouiller avec ca
bonne nuit


----------



## swift

Circée said:


> merci je vais essayer de me débrouiller avec ca
> bonne nuit



Je pense que "pour servir et valoir ce que de droit" est la traduction correcte de "para que conste".

D'autre part, "à la demande de l'intéressé" est tout à fait correct pour traduire "a petición del interesado".

Peut-être ton problème est-il lié à la formulation de la phrase? Si oui, je te propose: "Pour servir et valoir ce que de droit et à la demande de l'intéressé, cette attestation est signée à Madrid".


----------



## Circée

merci beaucoup de ton  aide
j ai écrit
«Pour servir et valoir ce que droit opportun et à la demande de la personne intéressée, cette attestation est signée à Madrid »
ce me semble bien
merci encore


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Circée:

Attention, l'expression est telle que te la donne Swift : pour servir et valoir ce que *de* droit.

Aquí otro hilo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=179238

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pirouettes

Nueva pregunta
hilos unidos
​
Quelqu'un peut m'aider à traduire en français:
*Y para que así conste lo firman por duplicado en el lugar y fecha arriba indicados.*

*Merci!!*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

En plus de l'expression proposée tout au long de ce fil, voilà une variante : 

- *à telles fins que de droit*
http://www.dictionnaire-juridique.com/definition/fins.php

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pirouettes

Merci Gévy!


----------



## jikiane

J'aimerais savoir comment se traduit  : Y para que de ello conste el pedimento de Juan ABARGUES [...],doy esta carta.

Pour faire valoir la requête de ... ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Añado otra expresión más que acabo de descubir:

*Pour valoir ce que de raison*. (Diccionario jurídico y económico, FR-ES/ES-FR, J. Ferreras, G. Zonana, Masson, 1986)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## emachan

hola, 
 
como tengo que traducir al frances:  _para que conste, y a petición del interesado, expido la presente en XX, a 30 de mayo de 2011_.


----------



## dj_Tom

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo un acuerdo en el que una sociedad CERTIFICA a otra el estado de cuentas para que sea adquirida por la otra parte.

El acuerdo termina con la típica frase:

"Y para que así conste y surta los efectos oportunos, se expide la presente certificación en (lugar) a (día) de (mes) de (año)."

El incluir la fecha me supone un problema, no sé cuál de estas 2 formas sería (más) correcta, si es que lo son:

"Et pour servir et valoir ce que de droit et à toutes fins utiles, cette certification est signée *à (lieu), le (jour) (mois) (année)*."
"La présente certification est délivrée *à (lieu), le (jour) (mois) (année)* pour servir et valoir ce que de droit et à toutes fins utiles."


¡Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Le français évite de plus en plus toutes les redondances: 





> "La présente certification (attestation) est délivrée *à (lieu), le (jour) (mois) (année)* pour servir et valoir ce que de droit."


----------



## dj_Tom

OK pour ATTESTATION, je m'en doutais. Mais, je ne comprends pas: Où est la redondance?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Dj-Tom::

Acabo de encontrar esta frase final en un certificado francés:



> *En foi de quoi, la présente attestation est délivrée pour servir et valoir ce que de droit.
> *Fait le..., à...​


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

dj_Tom said:


> OK pour ATTESTATION, je m'en doutais. Mais, je ne comprends pas: Où est la redondance?


"Pour servir et valoir ce que de droit" suffit sans besoin d'ajouter "et à toutes fins utiles" qui est inutile et signifie plus ou moins la même chose.


----------



## dj_Tom

Merci Gévy, cela me convient!

Et GURB, je ne savais pas que c'était à peu près la même chose. Ce vocabulaire juridique est quelque peu inconnu pour moi. 

Sinon, que pensez-vous de cette phrase? (je sais qu'elle est longue mais j'ai recueilli plusieurs phrases correctes pour en faire un "tout")

*De tout ce qui est dessus, il a été dressé ce procès-verbal qui, après lecture, a été dûment approuvé et signé dans le lieu et à la date mentionnés ci-dessus dans le titre pour servir et valoir ce que de droit.
                                  Fait le..., à...*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Dj-tom:

Désolée mais la révision de phrases ne nous est pas permise. Norme 5.

Mais un conseil : allège et rédige de façon à ce que ce soit logique et suffisamment clair. Par exemple... la date et le lieu tu les indiques où ? Réfléchis à ce que tu écris. 

Bisous,

Gévy (modératrice)


----------



## dj_Tom

Merci et excuse-moi. Il est vrai que j'ai indiqué 3 fois dans la même phrase où était la date et le lieu. Je l'allègerai tout de suite! Merci encore!


----------

